# What type of bed do you sleep on?



## BigPhi84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Simple enough question. I'm getting older and it's harder for me to fall asleep and stay asleep. I had this epiphany... a third of my life is spent sleeping, so why not buy a nicer mattress? I've read reviews about Select Comfort Sleep Number beds and Tempurpedic mattresses, and the range of comments is astounding. So, I figured that I'd ask you guys what you slept on (no dirty jokes, please ) and if you would recommend it.

Side note, I have Acid Reflux and need to sleep on an incline.


I know that there was a similar thread earlier, but most of those posters don't actively post anymore. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...-silly-question-what-kind-bed-do-you-own.html


----------



## Uncreative123 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tempurpedic all the way. I don't care about sleep # mattresses. I have so much trouble sleeping and I've only gotten to sleep on a Tempurpedic a handful of times but it was gorgeous sleep. I switched to a Tempurpedic pillow about 6 months ago and it made a HUGE difference. Just with a tempur pillow I can sleep so much better. If I know I'm going anywhere over night I take it with me. 

The mattresses are just as awesome and really not any more expensive than a regular new mattress. The price is totally justified.


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2011)

I just have a regular, ol' Average Joe bed in queen size since I'm tall and fat, so I need something where my feet won't hang off (they still do )


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 18, 2011)

MFB said:


> I just have a regular, ol' Average Joe bed in queen size since I'm tall and fat, so I need something where my feet won't hang off (they still do )



How tall are you?


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 18, 2011)

i slept on a "yoh" for 3 years. Its a traditional Korean floor bed, two layered mats.

now i sleep on a regular uncomfortable bed.  my new apartment isnt conducive to floor mats.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 18, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> i slept on a "yoh" for 3 years. Its a traditional Korean floor bed, two layered mats.




Was that comfortable? What were the mats made of?


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> How tall are you?



I'm 5'11, just shy of 6' so on regular twin beds I hang off the edge since I roll around slightly too as well as having my feet go over the edge. It's poopy. When I used to go to my dad's house I got ridiculously awesome sleep on a cot with just a blanket on, not sure how that worked.


----------



## Alimination (Aug 19, 2011)

Regular ol Queen, but damnit I'm too big for it, my feet stick out.. lol


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 19, 2011)

MFB said:


> I'm 5'11, just shy of 6' so on regular twin beds I hang off the edge since I roll around slightly too as well as having my feet go over the edge. It's poopy.



I've got the same problem... I'm 6'1", and have been since I was 14 or so. And when I was young I had a twin bed, and I slept in this uncomfortable position with my knees bent so my fucking feet wouldn't hang off the end of the bed.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 19, 2011)

Alimination said:


> Regular ol Queen, but damnit I'm too big for it, my feet stick out.. lol



How tall are you?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know what you guys are on about. I'm 6', and I don't have any problems with my feet hanging off of a regular queen size bed. And my girlfriend gets on my case for stealing the comforter and kicking the sheets down, so it's not like I stay still when I sleep. 

BigPhi, I don't have any particular arrangements for my bedding, but you mentioned inclines and this is my favorite thing in the world, and I mean more favorite than booze, drugs, gambling, and Roman-style orgies put together:







Finding a good one on the cheap is a little difficult, unfortunately.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

queen size old P.O.S. with an egg carton top thing (i think that what it is), it makes my bed uber comfy

every girl that has stayed in it i had to kick out cause they wouldn't leave  thats how awesome my bed is

I'm actually getting a new one this weeeeek


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 19, 2011)

I can sleep on almost anything. When i was going to school, i slept on a pretty cheap air mattress for a whole year. I actually found it quite comfortable, but it sprung a leak. I would inflate it at night, and by the time i'd be getting up for school i would essentially be sleeping on the floor. It actually sort of served as my alarm clock in this way. When that deflated for keeps (hole got way too big), I slept on the floor for my remaining year of school (I'm hardcore ), basically out of principle, as i felt that that air mattress should not have leaked as i'd only been using it for less than a year. Now i'm currently sleeping on my old twin mattress at my parents place until i can find work. I could easily see myself going back to a air mattress, as i found that quite comfortable though it'll probably leak if you attempt to do anything other than sleeping on it heh


----------



## synrgy (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd like to contribute, but I've slept like shit my whole life and no mattress I've ever tried has made a difference.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 19, 2011)

I put out so much heat that I can't sleep on a foam mattress. It's too good an insulator, and I wake up constantly.

Apparently I also breath really deeply when I'm asleep, and any kind of mattress which doesn't breath means I need a fan to push air past my face, or I wake up with a headache.

For a brief period I used a normal mattress and box spring, but I'm now back to my preferred bedding, a futon with a light cotton mattress pad. I'm not bothered by any knots or stitching, but apparently some people are like princesses, and the mattress pad covers the stitching sufficiently that they don't irritate. 

I sleep best when the temperature is below 60 degrees, using just a light blanket, but sometimes one has to compromise when dealing with the tastes of another person.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 20, 2011)

Right now I've been sleeping on a regular twin, though I plan to get a full sized(I think it's a queen) loft bed, a twin has been getting kind of small.


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 20, 2011)

Queen size bed with a pillowtop. Quite comfy. I used to sleep incredibly well on it, but the shit I've been through the past few years still keep me awake, so I have to take 100mg or diphenhydramine to go to bed, and then I sleep and go on a trip and a half since DPH is a sleep aid AND a hallucinogen.... sold over the counter. Last night I dreamed that... I'll post that in the "Post your dreams" thread.


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 20, 2011)

COME AT ME BRO




 but seriously i have a queen size pillow top but i have this cheap wal mart memory foam thats on my mattress i also got the mattress for free behind a rent a center they were throwing it out Big whoop wanna fight about it​


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 20, 2011)

Single, like my relationship status for the past 4 years


----------



## Goatfork (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been living on my grandmother's couch for the last week as I'm waiting to move in to my dorm. Kinda sucks, especially cuz I have the creative juices flowing but can't set up my studio (if it can be called that) because it's all packed up in boxes. I can barely set up my laptop


----------



## stryker1800 (Aug 29, 2011)

Twin Tempur Pedic, Best bed I have ever slept on, except if the stars don't align just right I sweat myself out of bed every night, but supposedly you can get a mattress topper for those type of mattresses that fix that problem.


----------



## Saber_777 (Sep 3, 2011)

You know that cheap 80 dollar futon at wal mart... Yeah, thats my bed. I also have acid reflux... Sucks man


----------



## tuneinrecords (Sep 3, 2011)

In Japan there is little or no breast cancer. In the US, it's epidemic. The theory is that people in Asia sleep on futons while Americans sleep on steel spring mattresses acting as an antenna concentrating the microwaves, electromagnetic waves etc..(wireless, cell phones, radio, tv etc..) into your body. Most people in the US have tumors in the their left side because they sleep on their right. The left side, being the highest part of the bed is where the effect is concentrated. It may sound whacky but think about it. Cell phone towers everywhere, wireless signals everywhere, digital signals zapping through you billions of times a second. And then you go to bed on your comfy steel spring antenna... er bed. 

I have super comfy Sterns And Foster bed and I love it, but I might be switching to a futon. My left chest... you guessed it.


google this "cancer futons steel spring dr."


----------



## Saber_777 (Sep 3, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> In Japan there is little or no breast cancer. In the US, it's epidemic. The theory is that people in Asia sleep on futons while Americans sleep on steel spring mattresses acting as an antenna concentrating the microwaves, electromagnetic waves etc..(wireless, cell phones, radio, tv etc..) into your body. Most people in the US have tumors in the their left side because they sleep on their right. The left side, being the highest part of the bed is where the effect is concentrated. It may sound whacky but think about it. Cell phone towers everywhere, wireless signals everywhere, digital signals zapping through you billions of times a second. And then you go to bed on your comfy steel spring antenna... er bed.
> 
> I have super comfy Sterns And Foster bed and I love it, but I might be switching to a futon. My left chest... you guessed it.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that makes sense though. What if my base is made from alm?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 3, 2011)

A Bob-O-Pedic full sized bed. I'm only 5'6" so I don't need much in ways of beds.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 3, 2011)

One stained with shame


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 3, 2011)

Queen size tempurpedic. I sleep about 4 hours every night, so to me it's very important to get the most out of those 4 hours.

Sometimes I'll sleep on my futon, but atm it's covered in random guitar pieces. Other times I'll grab a blanket and lay down on the floor

Every now and then I sleep outside on a rather comfy chair I have. Even if I dont get any sleep it's VERY relaxing. Unfortunately it's been raining like it's the end of the world for the past 2 months, so it's pretty much out of the question for a good while.


----------



## wlfers (Sep 4, 2011)

one of the knock off memory foam mattresses. I have a problem with sleeping face down with my arms outstretched or under the pillow, cutting off my circulation. I wake up with numb hands... can't be good at all for guitar playing at all.


----------



## Bearlove (Oct 1, 2011)

My cave is decked out with a dark wooden bedset and furry mink blankets with an awesome chiropedic matress.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 1, 2011)

Randy's mom.


----------



## Lukifer (Nov 12, 2011)

Instead of making a new thread Ill just bump this thread.

My mattress is way too damn soft and is killing my back recently. Im in need of a firm mattress, anyone ever sleep on a Serta Perfect Sleeper?? FOund one at a reasonable price but dont know the quality and all that.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 13, 2011)

Comfy mattress on the floor in the corner of my room


----------



## leandroab (Nov 15, 2011)

POS bed made by my gramps. It's comparable to sleeping on the floor. Really.

I put a nice shitty thing mattress/mat over it and it worked for almost 3 years. Now my back is killing me. I need a new bed.


----------



## Speedblooddeath (Nov 15, 2011)

A really shitty one that we ended up over paying for... sleeping on the floor now cause the son of a bitch gives me too many back problems.


----------



## shadscbr (Nov 15, 2011)

We got a California king (it's the longer size so my feet don't hang off) Sleep Number bed close to 10 years ago. I've always had the typical kind that only seem to last a few years and then they start to get uncomfortable. We spent a little more at the time of purchase, but we dont need to go buy another one anytime soon. The comfort factor doesn't seem to degrade over time. It still feels great a decade later 

I also like that the entire setup comes apart and I can fit it through tight stairwells, and narrow doorways...it even fits in my car 

If I were buying a new bed today, I would take advantage of the 30-90 day in home sleep trials that a lot of companies are offering these days. Find the top 2 or 3 brands you would buy, and start with the one you think you would like the least, then work your way up to what you thought would be number one, and by the end of the trials, if #1 is not really #1, you will know exactly what will work for you. imo, finding the right bed is money well spent.

Good luck!

Shad


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 15, 2011)

Futon all the way. 

Also, lol at the fact that my wife asked what I'm doing and I told her "I'm on that forum about death metal and we're talking about what beds we think are most comfortable for a good nights rest.".


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 15, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Futon all the way.
> 
> Also, lol at the fact that my wife asked what I'm doing and I told her "I'm on that forum about death metal and we're talking about what beds we think are most comfortable for a good nights rest.".



WE'RE CLEARLY ABOUT DJENT, YOU N00B. 

I sleep on possibly the world's shittiest futon. I couldn't take my bed from home with me when I moved out. My mom freaked out and said she needed it to ensure that I wasn't totally gone. 

I'm thinking about getting a futon like my roommate has, though, it's uber-comfortable, looks good, and it's around $100 from Walmart.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 15, 2011)

This one:

Product 

sized between a single and a double matress.

Pricey,but totally worth it.I gave it to my brother since he moved to an apartment for studies,and I got his single matress with that foam shit inside.It's good,but not as good as my gold.

Screw guitar custom shops get a 1000 dollar matress,thank me forever.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 15, 2011)

Full sized bed where the top few inches is memory foam. It's comfy without being too soft. I'm not a fan of soft beds that you sink into. I have a hard time sleeping. Overly soft beds tend to make me roll around even more than I would on a firmer bed.


----------



## Lukifer (Nov 15, 2011)

I just bought a new bed. A full memory foam, because it got some of the absolute best ratings out of any mattress for pain relief and overall comfortability. I hurt bad on the wrong mattress so I hope it works!!


----------



## Mario88 (Nov 28, 2011)

cant beleieve I found a thread like this on here, Ive just bought a mattress (single bed, like my life) memory foam orthfirm bullshit. Im quite a light guy and my body doesnt sink for anything intno this mattress, I paid £160 for this piece of %^t and its supposed to be going back today.

I threatened to take the bed store owner to court as it says on the website that beds can be returned in 7 days, and he said he couldnt take it back as it isnt damaged enough!! guess I know what to do next time. Says I can exchange it as long as its for a bed from his store..
"Wanker".

How much do you guys tend to pay for your mattress'S OR BETTER how much for a gooed single mattress these days lol, thinking of going for medium soft, If I wanted to sleep on concrete id slump outside dominos.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 5, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I sleep on possibly the world's shittiest futon. I couldn't take my bed from home with me when I moved out. My mom freaked out and said she needed it to ensure that I wasn't totally gone.





Sorry dude, that is damned hilarious

I share a queen somethingerother, need new bed, this one is too soft for me.


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 5, 2011)

We (wife & I) sleep on a $250 6" generic memory foam mattress from WalMart and LOVE it. I have a herniated disk from military days and this thing helps my back constantly....most solid sleep I've ever had.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 5, 2011)

Until things get more settled in the house, I've been sleeping on a cheap-ish air mattress. Surprisingly, it has been pretty damn pleasant. I can adjust the firmness by how much I inflate it, and my weight is distributed in a way that you can't get from a traditional mattress.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 6, 2011)

King size Kevin Charles memory foam. Basically a tempurpedic but cheaper. Made by Serta. It's awesome.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 6, 2011)

I've pretty much been sleeping on a couch for the past 5 years. My room has a huge L-shaped sectional couch, which has all my guitars on one section, and I sleep on the other. It does pull out into a bed, but eh never got around to using it that way. I dont think I can sleep on beds anymore lol

Wouldnt mind getting some high quality memory foam someday though.


----------



## ExtremeTomato (Dec 11, 2011)

I sleep in a hammock 

Being 6'6" I don't fit in most beds, and being a student I hated having to use worn out matresses and beds I don't own, so this was a nice way out.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 17, 2011)

Memory foam all the way. The only thing keeping me awake at night is the munchies or lack of sleep from stressing.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 21, 2011)

A futon. I have never regretted it, and sleep on one everyday. They are easy to store away and is like a cocoon, nice and comfy. We even have stone pillows, straw pillows, pillows with rice and stuff. Most people prefer the bean pillow, but the stone one is really great for hot summers.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 21, 2011)

I have no clue; I just know what size it is 

And this thread makes me want a king sized car bed...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 21, 2011)

yellowv said:


> King size Kevin Charles memory foam. Basically a tempurpedic but cheaper. Made by Serta. It's awesome.



So ALL your shit is baller... Not just the guitars.


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 21, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I have no clue; I just know what size it is
> 
> And this thread makes me want a king sized car bed...



Shotgun!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 21, 2011)

Cause I'm not a bitch 



Seriously though, I have no idea what kind of bed my girlfriend bought. All I know is it's a queen, and badass. I need to ask her, so we can upgrade to a king next year.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 22, 2011)

My parents just donated a new mattress topper to me. It's a Novaform gel/memory foam hybrid type of deal 2.5 inches thick to put on top of your mattress. It's the most comfortable thing I've ever slept on. I woke up feeling like a million bucks this morning.


----------



## TheAmazingBlob (Dec 30, 2011)

I sleep on the floor  Toss a couple blankets down and you have an instant super cheap bed anywhere. Plus my back used to get kinda sore on conventional beds, now it always feels great.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 10, 2012)

My room is 85% music studio and 15% "living quarters" I sleep on some mattress in a corner.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 13, 2012)

University dorm mattress... It's like the Ibanez V7 pickup of mattresses.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 13, 2012)

Been looking at beds and furniture in general all week as I'm moving to a new place next week with zero furniture whatsoever... I have no fucking clue what to buy. I've wavered from the $100 futon to a $2000 bed+mattress set and everywhere in between. Right now I'm thinking about grabbing the $100 futon to try for awhile and just throwing it in the spare room if I end up hating it.


----------



## theyouthexpress (Feb 16, 2012)

AntoneBigsby said:


> COME AT ME BRO
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great bed.....I want to sleep on this bed..I think it's too comfortable to you........ummmmmahhhhhhh for this bed..
________________________________

Online relationship magazine for youth community by the youth for career advice, advice for relationship, education advice & more!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Feb 20, 2012)

I sleep on the floor as well. After my last move I gave up the bed and the mattress and then got used to just laying down a sleeping bag and sleeping on top of it with a blanket to cover myself. In the morning I fold it into a neat little pile.

Got used to it and haven't thought of a bed since. Its been over a year now. Also, my bedroom suddenly has a lot of space !!


----------



## avenger (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy fuck setting up hammock, is that bad for my back/neck?


----------



## ExtremeTomato (Feb 26, 2012)

avenger said:


> Holy fuck setting up hammock, is that bad for my back/neck?



I've not noticed any ill effects yet, but I'm still young and supple. I'll be able to reply more fully in 30 years when everything's wearing out


----------

